# Road Conditions - 23rd December - UK



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Our van has just turned back from going down to Erith, Rob says the wind is getting dangerously gusty in places as he got onto the M25, so I told him to come back and do it in the morning. He is driving a loaded Renault Trafic LWB panel van. It would be worse once he has unloaded and is coming back empty.

Philip was up at the field feeding the nags this morning, he almost got knocked flying when the hay container door got caught by a gust of wind.

So if you are going to travel, think about it before you leave, it really is bad out there today.

Peter


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

I think it's definitely time to stay home unless essential.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

the wind here got stronger as the morning went on. Rain lashing down too! High tide is in 30 minutes or so, with a SSW blowing could be a bit rough on the seafront. forecast is for the wind to get stronger, peaking at around midnight. Hopefully will be a bit better by tomorrow morning when I sent off....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blowing a proper Hooley now up on Flamborough Head.

Van is rocking like mad. Had to move to point into the wind.

Was going to go to the chippy on the scooter but decided against it.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

see bognor pier webcam for live pictures! Facing east.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bognormike said:


> see bognor pier webcam for live pictures! Facing east.


So tide is ebbing now. It looks as though the hide tide mark was well below sea wall, so you seem to have got off lightly enough.

Geoff


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

a big shingle bank along there - not so much round the corner at Felpham, but not facing the wind, so should be ok.


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Just driven from Chepstow to St Briavels in the Forest of Dean, the road is under about 6" of water in about a dozen places, not a nice drive!

The water is running along the roads like rivers, its just pouring off the fields. We've had very heavy rain for about 5 hours but is just stopped, lots more forecasted for tonight.

Our daughter and her 3 kids are with us at the moment, but she's working tonight in Southampton so I'm going to escort her down to the main road (A48) where the roads should be better.

Were of to Ludlow in the van tomorrow for a few days, hopefully the weather should be OK, most of it having passed through towards the east by then.

For all those going away stay safe and have a great time.

Andy


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I haven't ventured out of the house but living on the side of the mountain facing the sea I've a birds eye view and it's not been as bad as I expected here, very gusty and heavy rain showers but not the continuous rain that was forecast

We're heading off Friday and that's supposed to be another bad day  never mind, our first night is at a Britstop so we'll be nice and dry in the pub


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

bognormike said:


> a big shingle bank along there - not so much round the corner at Felpham, but not facing the wind, so should be ok.


The Bill might have copped it quite badly.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, it will test the new defences down there. I have a client who used to have a house facing SW at Selsey. That was a wild place on days like this. He sold it a few years back, glad to be away from there.


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

I was due to pick the new van up today, couldn't get to where old van is stored to px due to the road being flooded. Bit disappointed but don't suppose I could have played with it much in this weather even if I had made it through. has to be friday now.


----------

